# white's tree frog not eating



## Ian Young (Dec 29, 2008)

one of my tree frogs has stopped eating. it has only eaten 1 hopper in the last 5 days and has not eaten much in the last couple of weeks. its not as active as the other frog but dose walk around and climb the walls.
has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

My white did the same thing...especially with dusted crickets - then decided he didn't like waxworms...thats when I got worried. It was only when I tried locusts 2 weeks later after trying other foods like butterworms, nutri grubs, silkworms, wax moths....with no success - that he decided that eating was a good thing.
So maybe your white is as fussy as my male white ?? 
Thats the only thing I can think of if your white is still active, behaving normally (apart from eating) and looking healthy...eg, no skin damage, clear eyes....


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

has your whites always been fed hoppers? maybe he just doesn't like them, and you could try crickets instead?

if he's still healthy looking then I wouldn't worry too much xxx


----------

